# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم محكمة النقض المصرية في جريمة قتل هبه ونادين سنة 2010

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرفق ملف يتضمن حكم محكمة النقض المصرية في جريمة قتل هبه ونادين سنة 2010

----------

